# Lizards housed together...?



## KaaTom (Jun 10, 2009)

I was wondering which lizards would you house together... I have 2 blueys, 2 beardies, 2 EWD & 1 Frilly (oh and 2 sand swimmers but I know the answer there), I have just had a 4ft x 5ft x 2ft enclosure made for my Frilly and was interested in what people thought about housing other lizards in with him?


----------



## Peterwookie (Jun 10, 2009)

The last time that I went to the Australian Reptile Park they had a couple of Shingleback's
in the same enclosure as there Frilled Lizard's .


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 10, 2009)

I know in large outdoor enclosures it would be ok to house them as their is ample space but unsure in an inside enclosure...


----------



## AlexN (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea.. I dont know that I'd put anything else in there with him unless it was a nice female frilly..

I put my eastern bearded in the same enclosure as my central bearded and they were not friends... Best bet is to keep species the same I think...


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah Im finding it very difficult to find a female frilly atm


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that you might be able to get away with a few bluie's and a frilly mainly because they inhabit differnet areas of the enclosure, just make sure you have lots of basking spots and feed them seperately!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 10, 2009)

Wild Life World house a pair of Tristis with some Frillies and from memory there's a few Cunningham's in there


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 10, 2009)

if they live together in the wild they will go fine but if there not...... get the camera out! it will be interesting....


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hahaha That's a good theory, but reading up on tristis before i bought mine alot of captured animals showed to eat a large amount of small bearded dragons sooo in some circumstances if they live together in the wild its coz one likes to eat the other


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 10, 2009)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> in some circumstances if they live together in the wild its coz one likes to eat the other


 well thats true...... leave me with my pride!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jun 10, 2009)

It shall be done


----------



## Tristan (Jun 10, 2009)

Perth Zoo has some shingle backs, blues and a frill all in one enclosure tho it is a large enclosure


----------



## gpoleweski (Jun 10, 2009)

But if they keep well fed then there's be no need to attack the others.


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 10, 2009)

Zoo displays cannot be compared with the enclosures of normal keepers. Zoos have often enormous enclosures that are specifically designed (often with _large_ sums of money going into them) for the animals in which they contain. You cannot hope for the same conditions with a 4x5x2ft enclosure.

gecko-mad, are very immature response.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jun 13, 2009)

i can;t really reply with this as i;ve never had frillies but i keep a beardie with 2 shinglebacks inside and ewd,blueys (eastern and blotched) , beardie and turtles together in a 3 x 2 x 2 aviary never had an issue with them. you'd have to try it and if it doesn't work well you'll have to seperate them but if it works then i think you've got yourself a cool display. at nowra wildlife park they have frillies with centralian blueys


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually at Nowra Wildlife Park we now house three green tree frogs with our adult Frillie's... So my advice is to check that all the housing requirements are met for each and every animal and then try introducing then to each other.
Hopefully you have a friendly Frilled Lizard that wont take a "sampling" of the other Herps.
Well goodluck


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 9, 2010)

Such a nice old thread for you to bring up


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 9, 2010)

iv seen perth zoo and armadale reptile park keep multiple species together perth zoo has an indoor pit with a clump of upright branches on ither side and a rock pile in the middle, theres 2 frillys that stay in the branch piles, some beardies which stay on branches or rock piles and heaps of shinglebacks and some western blueys, however obviously there is a heat lamp suspended over each branch pile and the rock pile as well as one just on the sand so there is ample basking spots which will reduce the reason to fight over basking area's, your enclosure could work with the frilly and the bluey but you would need a ground basking spot for the bluey and a basking spot on upright branch for the frilly


----------



## SuburbanMe (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone heard of territorial disputes? 

I just read that if they are kept well fed then they won't fight - umm you think?

No disrespect intended, but if you want to risk random outbursts of violence that could end up with one of your lizards dying or being seriously injured - go ahead - house them together.

Has anyone even bothered to think about the different temperature requirements? 

It's risky enough housing the same species together let alone different ones.

Just a few things for you to think about.


----------



## miss2 (Jun 10, 2010)

suburban me - get off your high horse and give some advice without the attidude


----------



## FAY (Jun 10, 2010)

We have a pit. It has turtles, cunninghams, ewd and barbata.

They all get along fine.
You just need to insure that they can all get away from each other.

In another pit we have land mullets, cunninghams, turtle and alpine blotched bluies.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 10, 2010)

Australia Zoo houses EWD, Blueys & Beardies all in the same enclosure...... in fact the EWDs are passers through as it is a large outdoor enclosure that the Blueys & Beardies can't get out of but the EWDs are locales that jump in and out at their own leisure. So anything is possible with the right enclosure, but it would have to be a large enclosure with heaps of hides & perches & temperature gradients etc & in case of aggressive animals a second enclosure would be advisable to enable splitting them.

Not everyone needs to be considered a fool Luke........ knowledge is as freely available to everybody not just you.


----------



## Prime (Jun 10, 2010)

You shouldent house a Male and a Female frilled neck in one enclosure that small you will have all sorts of issues (if u find one) Female frilled neck lizards are not easy to come by and are useulley sold by word of mouth before there even advertised
the issues i am talking about so nobody quotes me are, 
Male frilled neck lizards are particularly giddy, and will continuely fight and excessive frill tearing and loss of condition will result, also the chances of mateing them if housed together is very low, Male will be need to cooled seperate anyway i dont see the reasion why anybody would hose them together, unless u are looking for a natural looking enclosure at the risk of harming your animals, 
can u post pictures of your frilled neck and enclosure?
just my advice and oppinion,

Prime


----------



## jewfish1 (Jun 10, 2010)

KaaTom: 
As a general rule, I would say DO NOT keep different species in the same enclosure, especially when your enclosure is probably too small to house them and to satisfy their individual needs. There are people no doubt who do so without any consequences.

There are probems in keeping like species in the same enclosure. ITS NOT WORTH THE RISK unless you have an enclosure the size of your average back yard.


----------



## miss2 (Jun 10, 2010)

dam, didnt get to c lukes response due to "chit chat"


----------

